
Show HN: Raspberry pi based ping pong robot - palguay
http://pingpong-robot.com/
======
palguay
I backed a indiegogo project that was supposed to deliver a ping pong robot
but they did not deliver.

Here's a post I wrote about it [https://medium.com/@mkirank/trainerbot-table-
tennis-robot-re...](https://medium.com/@mkirank/trainerbot-table-tennis-robot-
review-8f571b636a4f)

I started playing around trying to see how this works and built one. The robot
is built using laser cut and 3d printed parts.

I've used johnny-five, express, sequelize and some python.

~~~
restofus
Nice, I was looking for one sometime back and the app based ones like amicus
and robo pong cost around $2000

